# Identify the language



## Encolpius

Hello, do you think it is a gibberish or it means something? I saw it on a bench in Prague. A tourist must have been high.
Thanks.


----------



## Frank78

The last word is "psyche". Like that the word is used in English and German but the H looks like the way my grandparents used to write it.

I'm not quite sure what the last two letters of the first word seem to be, O and A, I guess.

"Myloa Motioa Goya Psyche 2022"  

Myloa and Goya seem to be two characters of "World of Warcraft".


----------



## Graciela J

Frank78 said:


> I'm not quite sure what the last two letters of the first word seem to be, O and A, I guess.
> 
> "Myloa Motioa Goya Psyche 2022"
> 
> Myloa and Goya seem to be two characters of "World of Warcraft".



If the first word in the second row is "Goy*a*", then the first word in the upper row should be "Myl*a-*". Could the last letter be an "n"?
"Mylan Motion"?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I think the final 'word' is actually this year, 2022. 

'Mylan' is a global pharmaceuticals company.

Other than that I can't move any further on than previous posters.


----------



## Graciela J

Welsh_Sion said:


> I think the final 'word' is actually this year, 2022



I think the same. The small circle at the end is used to separate the words.


----------



## Ballenero

Milan•Motion
Goya•Psyche
2022.


----------

